

Diaspora's opportunity: Model real life instead of SQL tables - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2010/05/how-diaspora-can-succeed-model-real-life/

======
philschwartz
It's not as simple as building around social environments such as work or
school. Because there may be overlaps between all the environments, and not
all workmate, schoolmate, friends are created equal.

My strategy on facebook is having a friend group called "all pictures". I'd
imagine some people have even more fine-grained grouping of friends.

